# Teri Tordai, Andrea Rau, Barbara Zimmermann - Warum hab ich bloß 2 x ja gesagt? (1969)



## mcol (3 Juli 2012)

*Professione Bigamo (1969) - Teri Tordai, Ann Smyrner*

aka _Confessions of a Bigamist_
aka _Warum hab ich bloß 2 x ja gesagt?_
aka _Profesión: Bígamo_

feat. Raffaella Carrà, Barbara Zimmermann, Andrea Rau



 

 



928x528 - XviD AVI - MP3


Teri Tordai



 

 




 

 



82,7 MB - 4'28"


Ann Smyrner



 

 




 

 



26,2 MB - 1'25"


Andrea Rau



 

 




 

 



27,9 MB - 1'28"


Raffaella Carrà



 

 



25,5 MB - 1'22"


Barbara Zimmermann



 



3,3 MB - 10"


RAR 5x1 (166 MB): DepositFiles


----------



## Padderson (3 Juli 2012)

hübscher Oldie:thx:


----------

